# Swedish: Gianluca is up to challenge. What to do next?



## Giemme

Hello guys,

Can please someone translate this sentence in Swedish?

Thanks all!!!

Gianluca


----------



## solregn

Hello Gianluca,
You should put 'Swedish:' before your question in the title line, it'll make it easier for the Swedish-speaking people on the forum to locate it and help you.

It's also customary to give some context to your question - could you clarify in what situation you would like to say/write this?

Tack!


----------



## Alxmrphi

solregn said:


> Hello Gianluca,
> You should put 'Swedish:' before your question in the title line, it'll make it easier for the Swedish-speaking people on the forum to locate it and help you.
> 
> It's also customary to give some context to your question - could you clarify in what situation you would like to say/write this?
> 
> Tack!



I was just about to mention the *"Swedish:* " thing, you beat me to it!


----------



## hanne

Not to mention saving the rest of us the trouble of looking at the thread 

Here's the context: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=6927491&highlight=#post6927491


----------



## Giemme

Sorry! I totally forgot about mentioning the word 'Swedish' in the subject line. I am still getting used to.

Yes the context is in the link Hanne posted (tack!). I didn't know about the context so I thought a new thread was a good way to start a new discussion.

Thanks everybody!

Kram kram


----------



## Plopp

Giemme said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Can please someone translate this sentence in Swedish?
> 
> 'Gianluca is up to the challenge. What to do next?'
> 
> Tack!!!
> 
> Gianluca


I'm not sure I understand the full meaning of being 'up to the challenge', but I'll give it a try anyway...  I'd say 'Gianluca är redo att möta utmaningen. Vad ska jag (or 'han' if you want to continue speaking about yourself as a third person...) göra nu?

Good Luck!


----------



## Plopp

Hi Giemme! This is the answer I posted in the other thread.
"I'm not sure I understand the full meaning of being 'up to the challenge', but I'll give it a try anyway...  I'd say 'Gianluca är redo att möta utmaningen. Vad ska jag (or 'han' if you want to continue speaking about yourself as a third person...) göra nu?

Good Luck!  "


----------



## Giemme

Hej Plopp,

Thank you very much. You are great!

I feel so strange and so into Swedish and I am trying to getting to know the 'idea' behind the language even before the language itself.

When I say 'up to the challenge' I mean I am ready to deal (or cope...) with new situations coming up which are (sorry) challenging...it is not easy to say even in English. In Italian I would say 'accettare la sfida' where 'sfida' has the meaning of 'challenge'. Not far, anyway, from the expression 'att vara taggad', which you suggested to me before, because if you take up a challenge it means you are eager, well prepared and well motivated.

Hope I am not confusing you.

Tack!


----------



## solregn

Even after looking at the other thread I'm still not sure to understand the context - what challenge? as a reply to what?  

Anyway, here is  me having a go (as you can see, I basically agree with Plopp on the first part):*
Gianluca är redo för utmaningen* or *Gianluca är redo att möta utmaningen.* *Vad är/blir nästa steg?

*Just to explain why I don't agree with the second half of your translation, Plopp: to me, "Vad ska jag/han göra nu?" sounds a bit like the person in question has no idea what he/she is going to do, which would lead you to think that they're actually not ready for a challenge at all! But maybe it's just me splitting hairs


----------



## Giemme

I know, the context is not quite clear because I am a bit confused myself. It is not a real reply actually, calling it a reply was misleading. 

The challenge is a new situation in your life which requires you to demonstrate your skills, your abilities, your strength, in my specific case is a new job (besides to a new attitude towards life).

I agree with Solregn because the 'what to do next' is to be seen latu sensu, as I know or I should know what I am going to do, in other words I am ready for the challenge. 
Hopefully...


----------



## Giemme

I am not sure I could use the latin expression 'latu sensu', that means 'in the figurative sense' or 'figuratively'. We use it in Italian.

By the way, I was reading the newspaper this morning and I came across another Italian world frequently used in English, that's 'manifesto' (a written statement by a political party, saying what they believe in and what they intend to do). Do you use in in Swedish?


----------



## Plopp

We have the word 'ett manifest' (the same meaning as in English), but it's not frequently used.


----------



## Giemme

OK, I found another one: Pendolino train. Pendolino is definitely Italian, is currently used in English and it is quite weird you can't find it in the dictionary...


----------



## hanne

As far as I can see on wikipedia it's not a "standard word" in English, it's just the name of a type of trains using technology invented by Fiat. That would explain why you can't find it in a dictionary, and why it has an Italian name.

I would also suggest that you have a look at the forum rules, especially point 2 about only one topic per thread .


----------



## Giemme

I see, thanks


----------

